

Tell HN:I will do design work for your startup - ultry

Inspired by http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1831960 I would like to help you with your design work and also I can suggest you what you can do to improve your startup and create better user experience. I had a great experience working with hackers and entrepreneurs from HN. For info contact me at: startupbay@gmail.com
======
sidmitra
You don't really list your portfolio, which is different from what Sahil did
in his post(his profile lists all his projects). He was pretty well known on
HN anyways because of his popular Dayta App + Gumroad etc.

~~~
ultry
You are right, but my files are not organized on the web so I thought it's not
such a great idea to show multiple links and files that are not organized in
any way and that's why I wrote "For info contact me at: startupbay@gmail.com".
I would be glad to show you some of my previous work, just send me an email if
you are interested. Thank you very much for your feedback

ps I am just trying to give back to the HN community

------
ultry
UPDATE - that's all for today

I will now reply to all emails,thank you for patience. Please don't send any
new request today

Thank you all for response

------
ultry
Link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1831960>

